

How to Resist Temptations - asimjalis
http://www.adizes.com/blog/?p=914

======
FreeFull
"I believe I know why: Shame and guilt consume energy, subtracting energy from
our will to resist temptation. Pride, on the other hand, gives energy,
allocating more energy to the willpower to resist." This sounds like complete
bollocks.

